# 29 gal vs 40 gal stocking options



## jm667 (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought I'd start a new thread here because I think I narrowed it down between the 29 gallon and something like a 40 gallon breeder. I noticed the 40 gal is shorter and quite a bit deeper (36x18x16) as opposed to the 30x12x18 of the 29 gallon, and have calculated the 29 to cost $89 with hood, light, heater, and filter, where the 40 would be close to $200 with the same equipment. Anyways, I just wanted to know the significance of a tank that has such a great width like that, and to see if my stocking options would be that much more if it is worth spending that much more on it. I know they would be on a 55 since it is so much longer, but that is out of the question. And I'm sure I could find a used one on craigslist, but I dont really want to bother with that.

By the way, some fish I have found to like are gouramis, tiger barbs, zebra danios, some types of catfish possibly, maybe an algae eater, and the harlequins I already have. Maybe a combination of some those, or possibly others, if thats doable.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

a breeder (if i am correct. is wider and deeper so that the fry have more room to get away from their parents. a 40 gallon tank you can have many more fish because the water will get worse slower.but it weghs more and needs more filtration.i would personaly go with the 40 gallon but thats just me,

my parents however made me go with the 29 gallon.

try visiting my thread and see what i decided to stock for the 29 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/new-29-gallon-tank-sale-petco-47027/


for a 40 gallon i would double that.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You are on the right track deciding fish before buying the tank. Some fish are better (thinking more from their perspective of requirements, but also there is the appearance to the aquarist) in a taller tank, others in a longer tank. The surface area also impacts on fish density; the more surface area the better the gaseous exchange (oxygen in, CO2 out). Providing what the fish require is a big step to having a successful and healthy aquarium.

But your fish list has some dangers waiting to happen. Tiger Barb is not really a good community fish unless it is in the right environment and with suitable companions (which do not include gourami) and never in small tanks. They are shoaling fish that need to be in largish groups to cut down aggression. Please read our profile of this species, just click the shaded name, all this type of info is there plus more.

Of the other shoaling fish (danio and rasbora also need to be in groups though smaller than the Tiger) rasbora complement gourami better because they are "quieter" and not as active. Again, check out the profiles for Zebra Danio and Harlequin Rasbora.

No mention of water parameters, but depending upon species of gourami you should be OK with slightly acidic to slightly basic. Also in the profiles.

Byron.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

jm667 said:


> By the way, some fish I have found to like are gouramis, tiger barbs, zebra danios, some types of catfish possibly, maybe an algae eater, and the harlequins I already have. Maybe a combination of some those, or possibly others, if thats doable.


 
Inga starts trying to concoct a plan to send you some Tiger Barbs and 1 Gourami. ;-)


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If I had a choice (assuming price is not a factor) I would go for the 40 breeder. The greater length and width gives more surface area for oxygen exchange at the surface and more swimming room for the fish. The greater water volume also means a more stable tank. The wider width also makes for easier aquascaping. A 12" width is a bit tight sometimes when it comes to placing rocks, driftwood and plants. Although, the shorter height on the 40 is not ideal if you're going to keep tall fish such as Angelfish.


----------

